# The Start Of My Audio System Build



## mattcruze11 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just put in another rockford fosgate t1 12, right now all thats done is the subwoofers and it sounds ridiculous.:yahoo:​I will post some pictures later as well as a video. Im powering the subs with a jbl gto 751ez which is way under powering the subs considering there 800rms and 1600peak a peice. The amps only putting out 700 watts and they hit harder than most systems ive seen. Next is a kenwood touch screen radio with navagation and bluetooth audio which would be very useful.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Be cool stay cozy Keep cruzen and the new best wishes . On your build .
I do not give these out to every some ones it is your lucky day .
I will look for your follow up Posts .


----------



## mattcruze11 (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks clean!
Did you do any trunk deadening/dampening?


----------



## mattcruze11 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks. No, i didnt do any dampening but there is very little rattle. I plan on dyno-matting the whole trunk and possibly the rest of the car just for the bit it help with sound quality. I will upload a video this weekend for a better view to show what they can do.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Try Looking into Second Skin and SDS as well, better quality.









Second Skin review


----------



## mattcruze11 (Mar 22, 2013)

I will definitely look into those. Would you recommend second skin or sds? Have you looked into bracing the rear deck? I'm having trouble with certain hz shacking in all over the place, only thing I can think of is trying to put sound dampener on it but not sure.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mattcruze11 said:


> I will definitely look into those. Would you recommend second skin or sds? Have you looked into bracing the rear deck? I'm having trouble with certain hz shacking in all over the place, only thing I can think of is trying to put sound dampener on it but not sure.


You need a vibration absorber for the sheet metal like an SDS cld tile. Then, you need to find what's vibrating against something else and put some material between those two pieces.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

